# New To Seiko ... Seinko Sna139



## ptolemy (Nov 8, 2006)

hi all









i got this for my birthday last week...

can anyone tell me the overall feeling of these watches?

my step-father also has some seiko's from mid 70's i'll try to find details from him and perhaps you guys can help me track those as well


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Ptolemy. Welcome! I cant tell you anything about the model number you gave. There will be someone around sooner or later who might. In the meantime, try to get a picture up, that will help a lot. My general experience with Seiko has always been great. I have yet to manage to break one. Mine all get beatings fairly regularly, and they all take it and keep going.

Ptennisnet.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

its a quartz titanium chronograph model ,has a nice military look and should last you many years, welcome to the forums


----------



## ptolemy (Nov 8, 2006)

ptolemy said:


> hi all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here is a picture i ripped from somewhere


----------



## ptolemy (Nov 8, 2006)

oh btw, i forgot to ask

the watch say 200m waterproof, but since these are not professional diver watches, is there anything i should worry with them?(i dont plan to dive below 20 meters?


----------

